# Incredibile: Conte a rischio rottura col Chelsea.



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

News incredibili riportate da Repubblica in edicola oggi: Antonio Conte è a serissimo rischio rottura con il Chelsea. La riunione per il rinnovo si è conclusa con una fumata che più nera che nera non si può. L'allenatore non ha avuto garanzie per il mercato mentre il Chelsea gli rimprovera di aver scaricato Diego Costa con quel famoso SMS. Conte avrebbe pensato alle dimissioni. Situazione molto tesa.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> News incredibili riportate da Repubblica in edicola oggi: Antonio Conti è a serissimo rischio rottura con il Chelsea. La riunione per il rinnovo si è conclusa con una fumata che più nera non si può. L'allenatore non ha avuto garanzie per il mercato mentre il Chelsea gli rimprovera di aver scaricato Diego Costa con quel famoso SMS. Conte avrebbe pensato alle dimissioni. Situazione molto tesa.



Che aspettiamo a prenderlo ORA?


----------



## Pitermilanista (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che aspettiamo a prenderlo ORA?



Prenotare subito per giugno 2018, a qualsiasi cifra. Penso alle sgroppate di Conti e Rodriguez nel suo 3-4-3, e già mi lecco i baffi che non ho...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che aspettiamo a prenderlo ORA?


Per quanto in gamba si sta dimostrando persona poco seria. Ha rotto con ogni club in cui è andato. Pure con i gobbi, lui che è gobbo nell'anima. 
Per non parlare del fatto che il mercato è stato pianificato con Montella e non con lui. 
Insomma, un modo migliore per sfasciare quanto di buono stiamo facendo non ci sarebbe. ..


----------



## Gekyn (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> News incredibili riportate da Repubblica in edicola oggi: Antonio Conte è a serissimo rischio rottura con il Chelsea. La riunione per il rinnovo si è conclusa con una fumata che più nera che nera non si può. L'allenatore non ha avuto garanzie per il mercato mentre il Chelsea gli rimprovera di aver scaricato Diego Costa con quel famoso SMS. Conte avrebbe pensato alle dimissioni. Situazione molto tesa.



Secondo me per quest'anno rimane al Chelsea, poi dal prossimo anno indipendentemente dai risultati andrà via, allora e solamente allora avrebbe senso ingaggiare Conte...ad oggi è controproducente.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che aspettiamo a prenderlo ORA?



ormai scordiamocelo fino almeno al 2020... poi visto che è previsto di puntare allo scudetto nel 2021 chissà


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> News incredibili riportate da Repubblica in edicola oggi: Antonio Conte è a serissimo rischio rottura con il Chelsea. La riunione per il rinnovo si è conclusa con una fumata che più nera che nera non si può. L'allenatore non ha avuto garanzie per il mercato mentre il Chelsea gli rimprovera di aver scaricato Diego Costa con quel famoso SMS. Conte avrebbe pensato alle dimissioni. Situazione molto tesa.



*I tabloid confermano: Chelsea pronto a licenziare Conte a causa del siluramento di Diego Costa.*


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I tabloid confermano: Chelsea pronto a licenziare Conte a causa del siluramento di Diego Costa.*



Troppo tardi, ormai ci dobbiamo subire MOntella.. ma occhio se ad ottobre ....


----------



## juventino (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I tabloid confermano: Chelsea pronto a licenziare Conte a causa del siluramento di Diego Costa.*



Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo. Sarebbe un autogol clamoroso per entrambe le parti.


----------



## de sica (15 Giugno 2017)

Per fortuna che l'inda ha già preso il suo allenatore, altrimenti c'era veramente il rischio che andava da loro e vincevano lo scudo.


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> News incredibili riportate da Repubblica in edicola oggi: Antonio Conte è a serissimo rischio rottura con il Chelsea. La riunione per il rinnovo si è conclusa con una fumata che più nera che nera non si può. L'allenatore non ha avuto garanzie per il mercato mentre il Chelsea gli rimprovera di aver scaricato Diego Costa con quel famoso SMS. Conte avrebbe pensato alle dimissioni. Situazione molto tesa.



per fortuna che quelli dei cinesi ricchi hanno già preso Prandelli. Comunque questa storia fa capire come Conte sia bravissimo come allenatore, ma sia difficile fare un progetto con lui perchè prima o poi crea situazioni di tensione come già accaduto alla Juve.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2017)

Che idiota mamma mia, panchina Fabregas, silura Diego Costa, chiede giocatori inspiegabili sul mercato. Comincio a pensare che la Juve ha fatto bene a liberarsene, questo è peggio di Guardiola


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I tabloid confermano: Chelsea pronto a licenziare Conte a causa del siluramento di Diego Costa.*



Due considerazioni:

1) Questo è proprio un pagliaccio. Quanto godo se rimane senza squadra.

2) Costa adesso potrebbe rimanere.


----------



## vanbasten (15 Giugno 2017)

non lo voglio sto gobbo ma menomale che l'inda ha preso spalletti


----------



## 97lorenzo (15 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Troppo tardi, ormai ci dobbiamo subire MOntella.. ma occhio se ad ottobre ....



e tu ci speri magari veramente siamo al assurdo


----------



## juventino (15 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> 1) Questo è proprio un pagliaccio. Quanto godo se rimane senza squadra.
> .



Sarebbe la seconda volta in pochi anni che lascia una squadra in questo modo. Sarebbe un danno d'immagine devastante, per questo non ci credo.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Giugno 2017)

Io lo prenderei ora. Ma senza pensarci un attimo eh. Per risposta all'annuncio di Donnarumma sarebbe eclatante. Lo farebbe passare in secondo piano.

La questione Costa è una boutade. Nel senso che se l'ha fatto avrà sicuramente avuto delle rassicurazioni prima, durante il periodo di corteggiamento dell'Inter, che invece poi ora sono state disattese. 

Non è così ingenuo da fare una cosa del genere senza motivo.


----------



## koti (15 Giugno 2017)

*Conferma anche Di Marzio: rapporti molto tesi tra Conte e il Chelsea, si rischia la rottura.*


----------



## ralf (15 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Conferma anche Di Marzio: rapporti molto tesi tra Conte e il Chelsea, si rischia la rottura.*


In Inghilterra gira il nome di Thomas Tuchel come possibile sostituto.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Giugno 2017)

non facciamo scherzi eh...se davvero rompe con l'ambiente BISOGNA offrirgli un contratto in bianco domani mattina...chissene strafrega di Montella...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Giugno 2017)

Beh se non altro questa notizia mi fa ridere se penso all'Inter che lo ha corteggiato per mesi e ha appena firmato con Spalletti, sentendo Ausilio dire:"E' sempre stata la nostra prima scelta".
Comunque Conte è il solito somaro, grande allenatore, ma dopo uno, due o tre anni che è in una squadra lo cacciano perchè ne combina più di Bertoldo o i giocatori non lo reggono più.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Conferma anche Di Marzio: rapporti molto tesi tra Conte e il Chelsea, si rischia la rottura.*



La faccia di Zhang mentre legge queste notizie, due giorni dopo l'ingaggio di Spalletti:


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Conferma anche Di Marzio: rapporti molto tesi tra Conte e il Chelsea, si rischia la rottura.*



Sarebbe la seconda squadra mandata a quel paese nel giro di tre anni, pazzesco. Io fossi in lui ci penserei molto attentamente perché l'ultima volta ha finito col fare una figura da cioccolataio clamorosa.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non facciamo scherzi eh...se davvero rompe con l'ambiente BISOGNA offrirgli un contratto in bianco domani mattina...chissene strafrega di Montella...



Ma lasciamo perdere sto personaggetto dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Giugno 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non facciamo scherzi eh...se davvero rompe con l'ambiente BISOGNA offrirgli un contratto in bianco domani mattina...chissene strafrega di Montella...



specialmente dopo l'addio di Donnarumma sarebbe l'uomo giusto
ricordiamo che Conte fu criticato (anche da me) per non aver portato Donnarumma all'Europeo 

ma e' fantacalcio, come detto prima del 2020 scordiamocelo


----------



## Aragorn (16 Giugno 2017)

Fosse vero ci è andata di culo, fosse andato dalle melme erano azzi amari


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Giugno 2017)

Antonio Conte sarebbe LA scelta sovversiva, di rottura, di ribellione allo status quo, allo schifo dello strozzinaggio alla Keita o Donnarumma.
Antonio Conte odia Agnelli e Marotta quanto li odiamo noi, ed è l'unico con le qualità adatte ad abbattere quel potere.
Con un "agnellino" ridanciano come Montella (che alla Juve sogna di andare, secondo me), non vai da nessuna parte.

Se dovesse lasciare il Chelsea, sarebbe un'occasione unica, essendo l'Inter tagliata fuori. Non si devono avere scrupoli, tanto Montella di fame non morirà.


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte sarebbe LA scelta sovversiva, di rottura, di ribellione allo status quo, allo schifo dello strozzinaggio alla Keita o Donnarumma.
> Antonio Conte odia Agnelli e Marotta quanto li odiamo noi, ed è l'unico con le qualità adatte ad abbattere quel potere.
> Con un "agnellino" ridanciano come Montella (che alla Juve sogna di andare, secondo me), non vai da nessuna parte.
> 
> Se dovesse lasciare il Chelsea, sarebbe un'occasione unica, essendo l'Inter tagliata fuori. Non si devono avere scrupoli, tanto Montella di fame non morirà.



E' già.

Quoto anche le virgole.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2017)

Conte va via.

Il Chelsea disperato chiama Allegri, il quale aveva firmato più perché no c'erano squadra. Allegri taglia la corda e va al Chelsea

La Juve disperata chiama il nostro giullare Montella, il quale lusingato accetta.

Il Milan disperato vede Conte libero, e viene da noi.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte sarebbe LA scelta sovversiva, di rottura, di ribellione allo status quo, allo schifo dello strozzinaggio alla Keita o Donnarumma.
> Antonio Conte odia Agnelli e Marotta quanto li odiamo noi, ed è l'unico con le qualità adatte ad abbattere quel potere.
> Con un "agnellino" ridanciano come Montella (che alla Juve sogna di andare, secondo me), non vai da nessuna parte.
> 
> Se dovesse lasciare il Chelsea, sarebbe un'occasione unica, essendo l'Inter tagliata fuori. Non si devono avere scrupoli, tanto Montella di fame non morirà.



D'accordissimo.


----------

